

Stanford Driving Software (2011) - Qworg
http://stanforddriving.sourceforge.net/

======
hrayr
Their vehicle models are a little amusing: Lamborghini, Porsche, etc.

[http://sourceforge.net/p/stanforddriving/code/ci/default/tre...](http://sourceforge.net/p/stanforddriving/code/ci/default/tree/stacks/driving/vehiclemodels/src/)

~~~
huherto
They are. My guess is that they are images automatically encoded into C++
files so they can compiled and linked with the rest of the software.

------
lucb1e
Last update was from 2011, looking at the file modification time.

~~~
kvogt
Yes, most people who have used this code in recent years have had to make
heavy modifications and fix several bugs to get it working properly. It's
mostly really great stuff, but it was written rather hastily.

~~~
Schwolop
Wait - was this open sourced _in_ 2011, or last edited then and open sourced
only recently? The former doesn't sound right, because I was working in a
similar area around that time and would've thought I'd have seen this earlier
if it had been publicised.

------
heathkit
Wow, this is just what I was looking for. Thanks!

------
rbanffy
Sourceforge?

Sourceforge?!

Why?

~~~
nitrogen
SourceForge was absolutely amazing in 2000. It certainly hasn't kept up with
technology, and is a horrible ad-infested mess now, but it (and its failed
competitors, like Xnot if I remember the name correctly) played a huge role in
promoting and distributing open source and Free software back in the day.

~~~
socceroos
Ah, I remember the days when I lived on Sourceforge and Freshmeat.net...

~~~
rbanffy
Me too, but this is not the SourceForge of 2000 anymore.

~~~
socceroos
Oh, I completely agree. I have a project on Sourceforge that I've moved
(recently) to Github.

